# Auction for Trifecta Diesel Tune



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

So as some of you may be aware, Trifecta was gracious enough to offer me another tune.

Not owning another Cruze or knowing someone who owns one that would even notice/enjoy a tune, I have decided to sell the extra.

I have decided to hold a sort of silent auction in sorts. Whoever offers me a decent price first, will receive the tune.

Once I determine a buyer and my payment is received (Paypal.) I will have Trifecta contact them to receive their tune.

FYI You will have to buy your own red cable to install the tune. Those seem to pop up on here quite often.

My car is back to stock today as it just got back from the dealership and I hate it. I can't imagine not being tuned, it truly makes it feel like a different car.

So with all that being said, who wants to get tuned at a great price? Let the private messaging begin! :grin:


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

Why can't you just upgrade the tune you have?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

hulkss said:


> Why can't you just upgrade the tune you have?


What would I upgrade it to?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

So very interested, but pretty sure what's in my budget wouldn't fall within the definition of a reasonable offer. :sad:


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> So very interested, but pretty sure what's in my budget wouldn't fall within the definition of a reasonable offer. :sad:


Sell an extra body part you don't need, maybe a toe!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> So very interested, but pretty sure what's in my budget wouldn't fall within the definition of a reasonable offer. :sad:


I'm in the same boat. That and I promised myself no tune until after 36,000 miles...It's gonna be a long 4,000 miles:-/


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MiltownSHO...... what happened with the driveability issue, not linear touchy throttle . have any of you guys concluded fuel consumption better ,same or
uses more fuel??


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I'm in the same boat. That and I promised myself no tune until after 36,000 miles...It's gonna be a long 4,000 miles:-/


I've had mine in twice tuned with no issues, plus power train warranty is 5yr/100,000 so the 36k is kind of a mute point.

If anything you could buy it and save it for 4,000 miles, still be saving money.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

oilburner said:


> MiltownSHO...... what happened with the driveability issue, not linear touchy throttle . have any of you guys concluded fuel consumption better ,same or
> uses more fuel??


I adjusted to it for the most part, I did send them an email two days ago asking if it could be adjusted for me.

Other owners claim it's not like I describe.

Fuel mileage is about that same far as I can tell.

I'm stock right now as the dealer did some programming updates for me. Have not taken the time to flash it back to tuned, but I need to, stock sucks!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump bump

Kinda surprised, thought this would go fast, have had a few show interest/ask questions, but no offers yet


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Strange. This is really a good deal. Can't imagine not having this and going back to stock. Someone really needs to buy this....


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> Strange. This is really a good deal. Can't imagine not having this and going back to stock. Someone really needs to buy this....


Right I don't get it. I thought about throwing it on Ebay, but I really didn't want them taking a cut and would rather someone from the forum enjoy it.

Maybe it will wind up on Ebay after all.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally found a reason to register after lurking for 7 months! PM sent.ccasion14:


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I think most would like to know what you're asking for it, as they don't want to offend with a low ball offer. I'm also a little confused and I might have missed something that was discussed, but TRIFECTA just gave you this tune? For what reason? If your "old" one is working fine, why would they just send you another one for free. Let me know if Kexlox's bid was good enough.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Not sold yet, had two offers, both were to low.

I'm thinking $300 bucks. $300 + $100 (at most) for a used cable = $400

Trifecta price is $550. So $550-$400 = $150 savings

Probably even bigger saving if you can get a cable cheaper. 

I think it's a more than fair price.

First person to send me the $300 gets the tune, if it's not sold by Friday. It goes on Ebay.

My current tune does work just fine, they offered me an additional tune for slow turn around and communication when I traded in my Fleece tune.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

the problem is the poor communications right now by trifecta if it was not for that it would be gone i would have been the first to buy it from you cause im really interested


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> the problem is the poor communications right now by trifecta if it was not for that it would be gone i would have been the first to buy it from you cause in really interested


Agreed! 

I know I am interested in this tune, but there are a few concerns that have not really been addressed. 

I have inquired to them directly about adding the regeneration indicator light and a high idle function (activated when cruise button is in "on" position) which I would find useful in my cold climate. 

Their answer was, they need many others to also be interested in these features to possibly include them in a later version. Otherwise it is not worth their time to revisit their tune program to update. 

So if anybody is interested in this tune even down the road please do not hesitate to contact Trifecta directly and ask them to add these simple but useful features. With any luck they will see the new features as a possible edge on the competition.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yup i also asked them about the light and other questions and feel like i am bothering them guess they dont need money???


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> yup i also asked them about the light and other questions and feel like i am bothering them guess they dont need money???


Yeah I received short and almost annoyed feeling responses too. I knew Vince personally when I was back in Washington state 7 or so years ago he did some amazing one on one tuning with me on my turbo 2.4 SS Cobalt. Trifecta has grown but I am beginning to think that their customer service has not... I know Vince would have gone out of his way to add these features just to see if he could back at that time. I would have paid him for his time of course but I would have at least got what I wanted rather than a cheap short reply.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I have inquired to them directly about adding the regeneration indicator light and a high idle function (activated when cruise button is in "on" position) which I would find useful in my cold climate.
> 
> Their answer was, they need many others to also be interested in these features to possibly include them in a later version. Otherwise it is not worth their time to revisit their tune program to update.


The regeneration light would be neat, but not really necessary. The high idle I would not want, at least not associated with the cruise switch as I leave mine on all the time.

They really said not worth their time? Wow! I can understand it not being cost effective for them, but still.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> The regeneration light would be neat, but not really necessary. The high idle I would not want, at least not associated with the cruise switch as I leave mine on all the time.
> 
> They really said not worth their time? Wow! I can understand it not being cost effective for them, but still.


They were polite, they just seemed not to interested. 

This is the email response: 

"Hello,

Thank you for your interest in Trifecta Performance products.

The calibration for the Cruze Diesel feature-set is finalized for now.

Unfortunately, your request would require that the calibration be rewritten to add a feature and would result in a custom file issued just for your vehicle, which is not something we can do at this time.

However, I can pass along your request to the calibration engineers as they keep a running tab of requests like these. Should we receive enough of these types of requests, they can incorporate it into the feature-set, along with other features, in a future update to the calibration.

This would then be released to all our customers currently running the calibration.

Thanks again for your interest. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Thanks,
Michael

"
Not that I am an expert in tuning, but I really doubt that either of these modifications would be very time intensive. And could be included or excluded as options that they could charge extra for even. 

So if you are at all interested send Trifecta an email and get their attention.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Last bump, I said it was going to Ebay Friday but this weekend has been SO busy.

$300 takes it or it's going up tomorrow when I wake up (day off, THANK GOD.)

The starting price on Ebay will be higher

Cheapest way your gonna get your hands on this tune. Just saying.


----------

